# نيسان 2004 جده تم اضافة صور جديده



## محمد (27 أبريل 2009)

__نيسان __z350__ 2004__ جده__*تم اضافة صور جديده*


نيسان 350 z 

2004

من الخارج فضي 

من الداخل برتقالي

قير (أوتوماتيك)

ماشيه 43 ألف كم فقط

تم تغير المسجل بCD شاشه من غير نفيقيشن (مع وجود مسجل الوكاله)

وكالة الحمراني

الصيانات جميعها في الوكاله

خالية من الصدمات

الشبك الأمامي مرشوش لون السياره

العيب الوحيد (وجود حكه بالمفتاح بطول الجانب الأيسر) ولم يتم رشها

السياره مفحوصه وجاهزه للمبايعه

مطلوب 68 ألف ريال

الرغبه في الكاش فقط

السياره موجوده في جده

للسومات الجاده فقط الاتصال على 0544494595

http://www.mstaml.com/files/97403-1240358107.jpg
http://www.mstaml.com/files/97403-1240358077.jpg
http://www.mstaml.com/files/97403-1240358061.jpg


----------

